# Is this typical of Wyndham's Worldmark system?



## Kona Lovers (Jun 24, 2008)

We attended our first Worldmark presentation last weekend, and the sales lady, ticked that we didn't buy from the developer, outlined how to get the most use out of ones points.  She said she does the following:  she owns 20,000 WM points, will make a reservation using 11,000 of her points, then 45 days or less out, she'll call RCI, get the same place for their 4,000 point deal, and then call WM and cancel, getting her 11,000 pts. back.  I suppose there's nothing illegal going on, but is this typical of the way the system is worked?

Marty


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 24, 2008)

The real WM experts will  answer but what you've outlined sure would work.  

I've heard that many WM owners like to use II instead of RCI because in II you book last minute trips at 59 days instead of 45 days. And instead of staying in a WM, they book at WM ( so you can get reasonable airfare), then at 59 days, trade into a Westin or Marriott near where the WM is.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 24, 2008)

You don't typically get the same place, but depending on where you are going you can get an equal or better one.  Orlando is a good example, I've done what you outlined when going there.  

I booked the WorldMark Orlando resort for last March about 6 or 7 months in advance.  11,000 credits for a two bedroom unit.  At 59 days I did a flexchange through II booking the Marriott Cypress Harbour in Orlando for 4,000 credits.  I cancelled the WorldMark unit for a net gain of 7,000 credits.  Cypress Harbour is also a nicer resort than WorldMark Orlando so I came out ahead all around.

In areas like Orlando, Branson, or other overbuilt areas it often works, and I've heard of people doing it with Hawaii units.  If you want the Oregon coast in the summer your chances of using an Instant Exchange are slim to none.  But nothing is guaranteed,  that's why you book the WorldMark unit as a backup in case the flexchange doesn't come through.

I don't see this as "working the system" by using the flexchanges.  WorldMark talks about the RCI Instant Exchanges and II flexchanges in their owner ed classes.  It's a good way to stretch your credits.


----------



## tracie15436 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kona Lovers said:


> We attended our first Worldmark presentation last weekend, and the sales lady, ticked that we didn't buy from the developer, outlined how to get the most use out of ones points.  She said she does the following:  she owns 20,000 WM points, will make a reservation using 11,000 of her points, then 45 days or less out, she'll call RCI, get the same place for their 4,000 point deal, and then call WM and cancel, getting her 11,000 pts. back.  I suppose there's nothing illegal going on, but is this typical of the way the system is worked?
> 
> Marty



If the resort is still available at 45 days out, then getting it with the flex exchange is a great deal even with the $164 rci exchange fee. Nothing wrong in my opinion because your taking the villa and giving one back...just paying less in the end.

I wouldn't say it is "typical".  Most worldmark users just trade within the worldmark system and never exchange with II or RCI.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks to all.  This sounded like getting the most for one's money, just wondered if the salesperson was really presenting a viable scenario. 

As I figured, it is a bit more involved than presented since it didn't make sense that you'd get the same resort, but getting in the general area with Marriot or someone else makes sense.  I knew I could count on Tuggers! 

Thanks again,

Marty


----------



## LLW (Jun 25, 2008)

Kona Lovers said:


> Thanks to all.  This sounded like getting the most for one's money, just wondered if the salesperson was really presenting a viable scenario.
> 
> As I figured, it is a bit more involved than presented since it didn't make sense that you'd get the same resort, but getting in the general area with Marriot or someone else makes sense.  I knew I could count on Tuggers!
> 
> ...



You know, if their lips are moving.........  

Actually there are a lot more ways to stretch WM credits and maximize ownership benefits, but most of them are a little involved. Tracie is right. Most WM owners don't do exchanges - Gene Hensley, president of the Board of Worldmark the Club, said that less than 7% of WM owners do exchanges. That's because there are so many resorts to go to within the system without paying exchange fees or learning how. The average owner doesn't have to do exchanges. Most of the educated owner do, though.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 28, 2008)

To answer your question, here is an actual example:

Today is 6/28. The earliest I can start a search in RCI is 7/2. I searched the entire state of California for 6 weeks (42 days, plus the 4 days that I cannot include in my search = 46 days)

The possible exchanges are: 
3 resorts.
All are in the desert.
All are studio units.
None are gold crown or silver crown.
There are 15 WM resorts in CA. Not one of them was available thru RCI within the next 45 days.

I searched the entire states of Washington & Oregon for the same time period. 
The possible exchanges are:
NONE
There are 6 WM resorts in OR and 9 WM resorts in WA. Not one of them was available thru RCI within the next 45 days.

----
So, is it possible to get an exchange within 45 days? Yes
Is it likely to be a place you want to vacation? Your odds are good only in areas where supply exceeds demand, such as Orlando.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 6, 2008)

hudshut said:


> To answer your question, here is an actual example:
> 
> Today is 6/28. The earliest I can start a search in RCI is 7/2. I searched the entire state of California for 6 weeks (42 days, plus the 4 days that I cannot include in my search = 46 days)
> 
> ...



Thanks, now that is more how I figured it would end up.

Marty


----------



## sfsailors (Jul 7, 2008)

This tactic works find with Orlando and Las Vegas area.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can use the same trick in II and get much better results.  And, you don't need to settle for Las Vegas or Orlando.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 7, 2008)

BocaBum:  When using II with a Worldmark property, what typical 'other' locations seem to be plentiful in addition to Las Vegas and Orlando using the strategy mentioned above???


----------



## travelhome (Aug 12, 2008)

*bump....*



Cathyb said:


> BocaBum:  When using II with a Worldmark property, what typical 'other' locations seem to be plentiful in addition to Las Vegas and Orlando using the strategy mentioned above???



bump...

Very interested in knowing what typical "other" location or nice property can pop-up with II?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 12, 2008)

travelhome said:


> bump...
> 
> Very interested in knowing what typical "other" location or nice property can pop-up with II?



If you haven't, definitely visit the WorldMark Owners website . You'll find most of your answers about WorldMark there.

 sent you a PM


----------

